# Kingston, Ontario



## kos (May 19, 2009)

i want to meet up with people. Im tired of living the way i have been. I don't really know where we could meet up or what we could do for fun (maby some of you guys have an idea?) just post a comment if you interested and tired of living life with little or no friends.


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

well i live in toronto but im going to be 19 the 21 of this month id like to hang out some time if we can meet somewhere >_<


----------

